# December 21st, 2012



## DVINNY (Sep 30, 2009)

On Dec. 21, 2012, the earth, sun, etc. all line up in a straight line throughout the galaxy. Then we go round the other side.

It's the cosmic equivalent of the clock turning midnight with all the hands lined up. One theory I've heard is that the gravitational pull will reverse, and that magnets polarities will reverse.

The last time this happened it was no big deal, but in our electronic driven society of today, this will cause total mayhem.

^^^ That's just what I was told.......

thoughts?


----------



## csb (Sep 30, 2009)

Put down the pipe


----------



## Dleg (Sep 30, 2009)

Nonsense.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 30, 2009)

Garmin will make a fortune selling updated maps for their GPS systems. Time to buy more stock.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 30, 2009)

OMG it's Y2K...

Again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

I think there is really a strong 'selling' crowd for pusing the prophesies and so-called Nostradamus Effect; back-forecasting events based on observation to vague allusions to predicted events.

I am calling :BS: to the significance that has been attributed to the Winter Solstice 2012 - especially numerologists who have tried to attribute 'catastrophic' end of times from other prophesies by playing with numbers. While I respect the mayans ability to develop a calendar based on astronomical events and scales .... these are people who also believed in sacrificing people to appease their gods to promote their fortunes. While I believe there will be a rare event with the astronomical alignment during the winter solstice (December 21) in the year 2012 ... but I wouldn't ascribe it to a unique, catastrophic event.



roadwreck said:


>


My sentiments exactly ....



Flyer_PE said:


> Garmin will make a fortune selling updated maps for their GPS systems. Time to buy more stock.


Interestingly, I was at a meeting with my local environmental regulator who was giving me crap about the accuracy of the Trimble GPS units we use to snap locations of monitoring points. He claimed that a number of the GPS satellites would be falling from the sky and there weren't any plans to replace said satellites - his claim was that reported accuracy would 'decay' as these satellites fall from orbit.

More nonesensical crazy talk IMHO!

JR


----------



## benbo (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't believe anything this precise without a chart and an equation.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd like to start a company that would offer to buy people's homes for, say, a trip to Hawaii (or wherever) in December 2012. If they really believed the world would end at that time, why would they not go for it?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 1, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Interestingly, I was at a meeting with my local environmental regulator who was giving me crap about the accuracy of the Trimble GPS units we use to snap locations of monitoring points. He claimed that a number of the GPS satellites would be falling from the sky and there weren't any plans to replace said satellites - his claim was that reported accuracy would 'decay' as these satellites fall from orbit.
> More nonesensical crazy talk IMHO!
> 
> JR


Aviation Geekniness Warning:

There is actually some basis behind his worry about the GPS satellites. It's not that they are "falling from the sky" though. It's just that a bunch of them are approaching end of life and the budget isn't there to replace them. They are predicting a loss of accuracy from this. The reason it concerns me is that the GPS in the plane is Wide Area Augmentation System (WAAS) capable, which means it is accurate enough to allow precision instrument approaches. If the accuracy isn't there to support the WAAS receivers, the aviation community isn't going to be happy.

I think, for your case, you're correct in calling BS on the guy. Even with the worst predictions I've seen, it will still be plenty accurate for 2-dimensional locations. The aviation worry includes altitude with an update speed good enough to keep you from hitting a rock cloud.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 1, 2009)

I think the Mayans just ran out of rock to carve, so they quit. 

I'm always amused by the folks that try to say that Nostradamus predicted so many things, but they only do this once something happens. If it was that clear, then why didn't anyone see it coming in the first place? It's kind of like the Bible Code that people have gotten into lately. They will pick messages out like a crossword puzzle and say that it's a prediction. I saw where somebody did the same thing from a Shakespeare play, so what does that tell you?


----------



## maryannette (Oct 1, 2009)

I expect to live to be 100, so I'm not throwing anything out the window yet.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2009)

at least DLEG can tell us first hand since his time zone will get his first


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 1, 2009)

But he'll be too busy being wiped from existence to post here!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 1, 2009)

HighwayPE said:


> Doesn't it make more sense for this catastrophic event to occur on 12/21/2112, I mean the numbers are just more aesthetic than 12/21/2012, there's that bothersome zero.


Using the aesthetic approach, the world should have ended 12/21/1221 in your example. But even more pleasing would be 11/11/1111.

Maybe the world DID end. Maybe none of us exist.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 1, 2009)

Ah crap! What color pill did I take?


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 1, 2009)

Does this mean I should hurry up and my Christmas shopping done for Christmas '12 before my usual mass shopping effort on 12/23???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 1, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Using the aesthetic approach, the world should have ended 12/21/1221 in your example. But even more pleasing would be 11/11/1111.
> Maybe the world DID end. Maybe none of us exist.


That's deep man.



bigray76 said:


> Does this mean I should hurry up and my Christmas shopping done for Christmas '12 before my usual mass shopping effort on 12/23???


The world is gonna end before 12/25, so the point is moot. Better spend that gift money on hookers and blow and go out in style.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 1, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> That's deep man.


Hey, dude. Don't Bogart the bong....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 1, 2009)

Quit harshin' my mellows bro!


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 1, 2009)

From the Sustainablity planning and construction group on LinkedIN (I had thought about contacting this guy about getting a contract to do the preconstruction budgeting for this).....

Building a 2012 Shelter

The sum total of my lifes education and experiences has been to protect my family from anything i could. To that end I believe I know how to build a completely sustainable self contained environment capable of creating a 1000 year living time capsale. I am planning a project for Alaska and am looking for funding options. Any thoughts?

If nothing happens in 2012 then I will have created a working model for colonization.

Drop me a line at ..........


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 1, 2009)

Who wants to live forever?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ Nice. That's the kind of paranoia we need around here. LOL


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2009)

csb said:


> Put down the pipe


Since I'm currently suffering from Vertigo, I don't need the pipe to be this dizzy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 1, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Quit harshin' my mellows bro!


Dude. Seriously. Did you eat all the Cheetos, AGAIN? Don't try to deny it. I see the orange.


----------



## csb (Oct 1, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Aviation Geekniness Warning:
> There is actually some basis behind his worry about the GPS satellites. It's not that they are "falling from the sky" though. It's just that a bunch of them are approaching end of life and the budget isn't there to replace them. They are predicting a loss of accuracy from this. The reason it concerns me is that the GPS in the plane is Wide Area Augmentation System (WAAS) capable, which means it is accurate enough to allow precision instrument approaches. If the accuracy isn't there to support the WAAS receivers, the aviation community isn't going to be happy.
> 
> I think, for your case, you're correct in calling BS on the guy. Even with the worst predictions I've seen, it will still be plenty accurate for 2-dimensional locations. The aviation worry includes altitude with an update speed good enough to keep you from hitting a rock cloud.


Pilots can be so picky...this is why the FAA is going to keep VORs around forever...GPS could be better, but it's new and might fall out of the sky, so they'll stick with the 1950s technology for now.

And if I don't exist because the world ended in 11/11/1111 I want to go home.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 1, 2009)

csb said:


> And if I don't exist because the world ended in 11/11/1111 I want to go home.


It's as good an excuse as any.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 1, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> On Dec. 21, 2012, the earth, sun, etc. all line up in a straight line throughout the galaxy. Then we go round the other side.It's the cosmic equivalent of the clock turning midnight with all the hands lined up. One theory I've heard is that the gravitational pull will reverse, and that magnets polarities will reverse.


Mayan voodoo predictions aside, there is geophysical evidence the earth's magnetic field has reversed in the past, and WILL do so again (ie compass needles would point south). As my physics prof said, "i don't know what effect that will have, but i kinda know i'd rather not be around when it happens" - i figure worst case is that the Lions would win superbowl &amp; cubs would win World Series


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 1, 2009)

csb said:


> Pilots can be so picky...this is why the FAA is going to keep VORs around forever...GPS could be better, but it's new and might fall out of the sky, so they'll stick with the 1950s technology for now.


I'm not sure if it's the pilot or the nuclear worker in me but I REALLY like redundancy. Having a VOR as a backup to the GPS seems like a pretty good idea to me. I'll still take a good old fashioned ILS approach over GPS on any given day.



error_matrix said:


> Mayan voodoo predictions aside, there is geophysical evidence the earth's magnetic field has reversed in the past, and WILL do so again (ie compass needles would point south). As my physics prof said, "i don't know what effect that will have, but i kinda know i'd rather not be around when it happens" - i figure worst case is that the Lions would win superbowl &amp; cubs would win World Series



The magnetic field varies over time. Every so often, the runway numbers (based on magnetic heading) change for a given airport. The airport just North of my home field just went from 6-24 to 7-25. The tower is calling them by the new numbers but they're still updating the signs.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 1, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> Mayan voodoo predictions aside, there is geophysical evidence the earth's magnetic field has reversed in the past, and WILL do so again (ie compass needles would point south). As my physics prof said, "i don't know what effect that will have, but i kinda know i'd rather not be around when it happens" - i figure worst case is that the Lions would win superbowl &amp; cubs would win World Series


I have two questions.

1. Will there be cake at the _Party at the End of the World_(jimmy Buffett reference)?

2. When the magnetic field reverses, will the toilet water flow the other way when flushed?


----------



## Supe (Oct 1, 2009)

Time to put an end to this nonsense. Where the hell is that bookmarked Craigslist ad I had about the guy looking for a partner to time travel?


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 1, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> The magnetic field varies over time. Every so often, the runway numbers (based on magnetic heading) change for a given airport. The airport just North of my home field just went from 6-24 to 7-25. The tower is calling them by the new numbers but they're still updating the signs.


I didn't know thats how runway nomenclature was structured, interesting. For sure, the primary variation swings east or west of the so-called zero meridian (astronomic north) over like 300 year periods. anyways, I was talking when your magnetic heading may change from 6-24 to 186-24.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 1, 2009)

^ I remember reading somewhere that the magnetic poles "swap" every so often (not sure how many millions of years between events). If it's a full 180 degree swap, the North-South runway 18-36 would still have the same numbers but all the signs at the ends would have to be swapped.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 1, 2009)

The ratio of people to cake is too big.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not going to get any cake.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 1, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I have two questions.
> 1. Will there be cake at the _Party at the End of the World_(jimmy Buffett reference)?
> 
> 2. When the magnetic field reverses, will the toilet water flow the other way when flushed?


1) yes there will be cake, but like Milton in your avatar, you won't get any

2) no, toilet water flow is based on the earths rotation &amp; not magnetism. Now if the earth started rotating the other way....


----------



## csb (Oct 1, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> I'm not sure if it's the pilot or the nuclear worker in me but I REALLY like redundancy. Having a VOR as a backup to the GPS seems like a pretty good idea to me. I'll still take a good old fashioned ILS approach over GPS on any given day.
> The magnetic field varies over time. Every so often, the runway numbers (based on magnetic heading) change for a given airport. The airport just North of my home field just went from 6-24 to 7-25. The tower is calling them by the new numbers but they're still updating the signs.


VORs are getting expensive to repair. I concur that if you're trying to shoot minimums into the airport that GPS is a little unnerving.

It takes us forever to refer to a runway by it's new designation.

And to hell with cake if the world is ending...I'm finally trying all the drugs that were bad for me and could kill me.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 1, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> 2) no, toilet water flow is based on the earths rotation &amp; not magnetism. Now if the earth started rotating the other way....



Please tell me you are kidding. Just to clarify, toilet water flow is in no way dependent on the earth's rotation.


----------



## MGX (Oct 1, 2009)

Someday we'll regret not heeding the advice of our astrologers. Or not.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 1, 2009)

Keep your eyes on the Detroit Lions. If they are 14-0 then repent - the end is nigh.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 1, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> 2) no, toilet water flow is based on the earths rotation &amp; not magnetism. Now if the earth started rotating the other way....



Old black water, keep on rollin.

Sincerely,

The Doobie Brothers


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 1, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> Keep your eyes on the Detroit Lions. If they are 14-0 then repent - the end is nigh.


I think the surest bet in sports is to bet against the Cubs making it to the Series. . .and if they do - repent, the end is nigh


----------



## Dleg (Oct 1, 2009)

I always thought toilet water flow was purely dependent on the direction they were swirling my head through it.


----------



## PEsoon2B (Oct 4, 2009)

^^^AKA, the "Swirly"


----------



## Safron (Nov 21, 2009)

yea! 2012 is when i graduate university and then the universe ends.... thanks to the mayan's. how many of you think that the earth will switch direction and cause a polarity switch? seriously- is this what 2012 is all about... i just want to graduate. damn mayan's


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn mayan's what?


----------



## cement (Nov 21, 2009)

blame the messenger


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 21, 2009)

It helps that they aren't around to defend themselves.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 23, 2009)

They wanted to avoid the rush.

EE122112


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 23, 2009)

It kind of defeats the purpose when the crappy movie that started all this nonsense about the end of the world coming in 2012 already has a sequel in the works....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 23, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> It kind of defeats the purpose when the crappy movie that started all this nonsense about the end of the world coming in 2012 already has a sequel in the works....


They should schedule its release for 12/22/12...just in case.


----------

